# Anybody float Yankee Jim Canyon?



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

We floated from the Gardiner airport to Carbella in one day July 2nd with a 14' hyside loaded with overnight gear. Turns out the camping on the Yellowstone really wasn't that great. We floated right by any flat spots and through Yankee Jim Canyon at about 6:00 pm. The rapids were easy, and only one hole of note on river left in the second rapid. Just break the lateral at the top and get to the right side and you'll be fine. You can also scout from the road if need be. 

The fishing was great as the salmonflies were hatching.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Click on my sig below to scout via you tube. I would diss agree about the camping. Putting in at joe brown puts you into YJC right away and there's a great island just past the rest area. If you want to beat the crowds put in at Livingston. Yankee Jim is a bit small to make it worth hitting right now but I've been running it all spring.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Beartrap canyon is good WW with great fishing after the rapids. Busy put in though.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's from a week ago

ys 5000 w cooks 7-4-13 - YouTube


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

And beartrap at 1400. Should be rockin right now. 

Beartrap canyon 1400 4-29-13 - YouTube


----------

